# terá-o



## will.espmx

Olá pessoal, 
Gostaria de saber se está certo este uso em vermelho:

Me parece que quem apresentará em pôster, ao não haver tirado nota boa no resumo expandido, não *terá-o *publicado.


----------



## uchi.m

não o terá


----------



## will.espmx

Mas a ênclise não é correta neste caso? Sei que a próclise é sempre correta.


----------



## uchi.m

O _não_ atrai o pronome.


----------



## Alentugano

will.espmx said:


> Mas a ênclise não é correta neste caso?



Por aqui seria um erro, até mesmo porque soa muito estranho!


----------



## Denis555

Com o *não*:
... não o terá publicado...

Sem o *não*:
... tê-lo-á publicado...  OU 
... o terá publicado... OU 
... terá publicado ele ... (popularmente)


----------



## englishmania

Não, não está correcto.

Eu não te disse.      Eu não disse-te. 
Eu não o chamei.     Eu não chamei-o. 
Eu não lhe disse.      Eu não disse-lhe. 

Como já disseram, o "não" atrai o pronome, mas há mais palavras, nomeadamente
já >  Já te avisei. Correcto   Já avisei-te.  Incorrecto
também > Também lhe disse.  C Também disse-lhe. Inc
que > o homem de que te falei  C    o homem de que falei-te Inc
se > não sei se te contou C   não sei se contou-te Inc
só > só te disse isto  C  só disse-te isto Inc
nunca > nunca lhe disse nada C  nunca disse-lhe nada Inc
quando > quando me contaste C quando contaste-me Inc

(e outras)


----------



## uchi.m

Terao 照夫 é nome de japonês também, caso interesse a alguém.

母：てっちゃん、おいで。
照夫：てったん、いやだよ。照夫だよ！


----------



## Ruca

Olá,

Penso que as opções possíveis são:

... não o terá (próclise)
... não tê-lo-á (mesóclise)

Há determinadas partículas, como o "não", que atraem o pronome para antes do verbo...as preposições, os advérbios, etc, atraem o pronome para posição anterior ao verbo.

Terá-o, não é uma forma gramaticalmente correta, porque quando o verbo está no futuro, ou se utiliza a próclise ou a mesóclise. A ênclise não é possível.. Em Portugal esta estrutura é muito utilizada, mas é uma estrututa agramatical.


----------



## uchi.m

Ruca said:


> Terá-o, não é uma forma gramaticalmente correta, porque quando o verbo está no futuro, ou se utiliza a próclise ou a mesóclise. A ênclise não é possível.. Em Portugal esta estrutura é muito utilizada, mas é uma estrututa agramatical.


A questão é que o OP não é nem iletrado, nem português, acredito eu.


----------



## Gamen

Uma dúvida. Usa-se a forma *não tê-lo-á* (mesóclise) na prática?


----------



## marta12

Gamen said:


> Uma dúvida. Usa-se a forma *não tê-lo-á* (mesóclise) na prática?




Penso que não


----------



## anaczz

Mesmo se usássemos a mesóclise, ela não deve ser usada quando há a palavra "atrativa" antes do verbo, neste caso, o "não", uma partícula negativa. A forma prescrita será empre "não o terá".
A mesóclise já caiu em desuso tanto em Portugal como no Brasil, na  linguagem falada. Eventualmente, pode-se encontrar pessoas que ainda falem asim, mas pode estar certo de que soa muito pedante e artificial. Na linguagem escrita ainda se usa, especialmente num texto mais formal, em textos acadêmicos, etc.


----------



## Gamen

Obrigado pelos interessantes e utéis comentários anaczz!


----------



## Ruca

Olá,

"Não tê-lo-á"  não me parece que deva ser utilizado. A partícula "não" atrai o pronome para posição anterior ao verbo, de forma que ficaria "não o terá".

Exemplo:

Chefe: "Ruca, o relatório que lhe pedi está pronto?"
Ruca: "Não tive oportunidade de o terminar mas *tê-lo-á* amanhã na sua secretária." ou "Não tive oportunidade de o terminar mas garanto-lhe que *o terá *amanhãna sua secretária".

No segundo caso, a partícula "que" atrai o pronome para posição anterior ao verbo.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Gamen

Muito obrigado Ruca!
Pois bem, a frase acima "Não tive oportunidade de o terminar" não é menos frequente ou estranho do que *"não tive oportunidade de terminá-lo"*. Sempre vi mais esta última.


----------



## Ruca

Olá,

Peço desculpa mas discordo que a mesóclise tenha caído em desuso na fala em Portugal. Há muitas pessoas que a usam, sem pretenderem ser pedantes, incluindo eu próprio. Penso que depende muito do contexto e do nível cultural dos falantes. No meu caso, eu utilizo-a em contextos formais. Em contexto informais procuro estruturas alternativas (e.g., Amanhã tê-lo-ei / amanhã vou tê-lo).

Cumprimentos,


----------



## anaczz

Bem, Ruca, generalizei assim porque outros seus compatriotas, já diversas vezes, afimaram que, cada vez mais, o uso da mesóclise restringe-se à escrita, também em Portugal. De qualquer forma, isso vale então para o Brasil.


----------



## Denis555

Gamen said:


> Muito obrigado Ruca!
> Pois bem, a frase acima "Não tive oportunidade de o terminar" não é menos frequente ou estranho do que *"não tive oportunidade de terminá-lo"*. Sempre vi mais esta última.



No Brasil, sim. A primeira frase no Brasil não é usada, apenas a segunda.


----------



## Alentugano

Gamen said:


> Muito obrigado Ruca!
> Pois bem, a frase acima "Não tive oportunidade de o terminar" não é menos frequente ou estranho do que *"não tive oportunidade de terminá-lo"*. Sempre vi mais esta última.



Neste caso não existe partícula atrativa, portanto cada um usa como quiser, dependerá dos usos regionais/nacionais, mas ambas as possibilidades são válidas...


----------



## Alentugano

Ruca said:


> Olá,
> 
> Peço desculpa mas discordo que a mesóclise tenha caído em desuso na fala em Portugal. Há muitas pessoas que a usam, sem pretenderem ser pedantes, incluindo eu próprio. Penso que depende muito do contexto e do nível cultural dos falantes. No meu caso, eu utilizo-a em contextos formais. Em contexto informais procuro estruturas alternativas (e.g., Amanhã tê-lo-ei / amanhã vou tê-lo).
> 
> Cumprimentos,


Para mim, quando uma estrutura começa a estar praticamente restrita a contextos formais, ou só à escrita, pode ser um sinal de algum desuso. Aliás, a mesóclise é, para mim, uma marca da formalidade, e a formalidade é uma coisa que nós, portugueses, não dispensamos, mas penso que já fomos mais assim!  
Eu falo pela minha experiência pessoal e o que vejo/ouço na região onde vivo. E aqui, pode ter a certeza de que essa estrututra é raramente usada. Já para não dizer que, por exemplo, fica muito estranho usar a mesóclise quando estamos num registo mais descontraído/informal ou familiar, não concorda?
Agora, acredito que, para uma boa parte dos falantes, esta é uma estrutura a evitar, sempre que possível... para outra parte não tão pequena quanto isso, é simplesmente desconhecida/ignorada...


----------



## Carfer

No essencial, concordo com o Ruca. Também uso a mesóclise na língua oral, sem pretenciosismo, embora recorra frequentemente a estruturas alternativas. A verdade, porém, é que até chega a haver ocasiões em que a mesóclise se me impõe na oralidade e são as estruturas alternativas que me soam um tanto forçadas. Mesmo não negando que a tendência seja para circunscrever a mesóclise à escrita ou à linguagem formal, é um facto que nós não escrevemos como falamos. Se o objectivo de escrever como se fala não for o de reproduzir a linguagem falada, uma escrita que reproduza a terminologia e a estrutura da linguagem oral corrente tende a ser avaliada como escrita de baixo nível, de pouca qualidade. Ou não? Pessoalmente, acho que ainda é muito cedo para passar atestados de óbito à mesóclise, à segunda pessoa do plural, ao gerúndio (no caso português) e a outras construções e termos que vejo frequente e apressadamente a serem riscados do mapa língua.


----------



## Alentugano

Carfer said:


> No essencial, concordo com o Ruca. Também uso a mesóclise na língua oral, sem pretenciosismo, embora recorra frequentemente a estruturas alternativas. A verdade, porém, é que até chega a haver ocasiões em que a mesóclise se me impõe na oralidade e são as estruturas alternativas que me soam um tanto forçadas. Mesmo não negando que a tendência seja para circunscrever a mesóclise à escrita ou à linguagem formal, é um facto que nós não escrevemos como falamos. Se o objectivo de escrever como se fala não for o de reproduzir a linguagem falada, uma escrita que reproduza a terminologia e a estrutura da linguagem oral corrente tende a ser avaliada como escrita de baixo nível, de pouca qualidade. Ou não? Pessoalmente, acho que ainda é muito cedo para passar atestados de óbito à mesóclise, à segunda pessoa do plural, ao gerúndio (no caso português) e a outras construções e termos que vejo frequente e apressadamente a serem riscados do mapa língua.


Claro, por isso usei a expressão "algum desuso". A mesóclise não está obviamente morta. Creio que nem nem sequer no Brasil ela estará totalmente morta, ainda que o seu uso, aí sim, seja residual.
Mas mantenho a minha opinião de que a generalidade dos falantes não recorre a essa estrutura. Existe é, acho eu, uma "imensa" minoria, na qual se incluem alguns de nós aqui do fórum, e especialmente membros como, por exemplo, o Carfer - e creio que não é difícil intuí-lo, se avaliarmos a qualidade das sua intervenções - que demonstram um nível cultural e um domínio da língua que se podem considerar, pelo menos, acima da média, e que fazem mais parte da exceção do que da regra. Mas daí até o atestado de óbito, dou-lhe toda a razão, ainda vai uma larga distância.


----------

